# Not hating on him at all but is Tiger Woods on HGH or steroids? His skull looks freak



## bundee1 (May 17, 2013)

His skull is freaking huge. Add huge skull to voracious sexual appetite, fits of rage on the course, and crappy performance after getting busted for hos and maybe?

I've watched him on and off for the years and I know he does a lot of strength training. 

The thing that got me started thinking was the recent pictures of him tipping his hat after a win and some pictures of him and Lindsey Vonn. In both shots his cranium looks huge. I mean Barry Bonds like.


----------



## B166ER420 (May 17, 2013)

Hes not doing hgh playing golf,if he does that just makes him more of an asshole,although with his injuries its possible.Hes just getting older, starting to get his "old man strength".They have pretty strict drug testing rules in golf,thanks to Big John.Im not hating,just cause your an asshole don't mean your a dickhead..ha!Im just glad I can say I was around when Tiger played and that ive seen the majority of his major wins...esp at Augusta.


----------

